

Heroku TOS changes (diff) - cubicle67
http://policy.heroku.com/20091028-20110113_diff.html

======
wmf
"You agree your purchases of Heroku Services are not contingent on the
delivery of any future functionality or features or dependent on any oral or
written public comments made by Heroku or any of its affiliates regarding
future functionality or features."

Translation: We threw out the roadmap after the acquisition. Really this goes
without saying for all companies, but it's interesting to see it so explicitly
stated.

------
rjrodger
Notice that the word "excellent", used to describe the google app engine
terms, from which the heroku terms are derived, has been deleted. A little bit
of Heroku's soul just died...

------
christophe971
Transparency at its finest.

Yet another bold move by Heroku, I guess they feel even stronger since their
$212MM sale.

